# Fernseher und PC Bildschirm sollen gleiches Bild zeigen.



## Loll (3. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

Da ich nun einen neuen Schreibtisch hab und der PC unweit vom Fernsehr steht, möchte ich manche Spiele auf dem LCD zocken.
Den Fernsehr würde ich dann über HDMI an die GTX 670 anschließen.
Ich hätte aber die Frage, ob es möglich wäre an PC Bildschirm und Fernsehr gleichzeitig zu zocken, also beide geben das *selbe* Bild aus.
Und kostet das viel Grafikleistung oder gar keine ?(eigl. wird das selbe Bild ja nur noch einmal ausgegeben)

Bedanke mich schon mal im voraus 

MfG Loll^^


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Januar 2013)

Du kannst einfach das Bild im Treiber auf alle angeschlossenen Bildschirme duplizieren lassen - Grafikleistung kostet das keine, nur der Stromverbrauch im Idle steigt etwas an wenn du mehrere Bildschirme an die Karte anschließt.

Technisch aber gar kein Problem


----------



## M3talGuy (3. Januar 2013)

Bei Win7: Rechtsklick auf eine leere Stelle auf´m Desktop -> Bildschirmauflösung.
Da kann man dann verschiedene Sachen einstellen, unter andrem auch Anzeige duplizieren.


----------



## Soldyah (3. Januar 2013)

oder "win" Taste gedrückt halten und mit der Taste "P" durchschalten


----------



## Loll (4. Januar 2013)

Das geht zwar soweit, aber irgendwas stimmt mit der Auflösung der Glotze nicht.
Das Bild ist auf dem Fernsehr viel zu groß, sprich ich sehe die Hälfte nicht 
Man kann die Taskleiste auch nicht sehen 

MfG Loll^^


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Januar 2013)

Am günstigsten wäre es natürlich, wenn dein fernseher die gleiche Auflösung hätte wie dein Bildschirm, dann gäbe es das Problem nicht.

So musst du im Grafiktreiber einstellen, welcher Bildschirm welche Auflösung bekommen soll oder wahlweise dem fernseher (am gerät) sagen, er soll doch bitte interpolieren (was unschärfer ist).


----------



## Loll (4. Januar 2013)

Wenn ich es im Treiber einstelle ist es allerdings so, dass an beiden Geräten die Auflösung geändert wird.

MfG Loll^^


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Januar 2013)

Hmmm so genau kenne ich mich da bei NVidia nicht aus, ich denke aber schon dass das möglich sein sollte, mehrere Geräte mit verschiedenen Auflösungen anzusteuern. Wäre ja fast schon peinlich wenn sie das nicht könnten.

Wenns gar nicht gehen sollte musste eben ein Gerät deiner Wahl interpolieren lassen.


----------



## paco.g (5. Januar 2013)

Habe ein ähnliches Problem. Mein PC Bildschirm hat als native Auflösung 16:10 und der TV 16:9, mit dem Programm UltraMon kann ich zwar das Bild klonen ohne das die Auflösung am PC Bildschirm sich ändert, aber sobald ich eine Anwendung starte sehe ich weiterhin den Desktop aufm Fernseher und das Spiel aufm PC^^ Ne Einstellung im Nvidia Treiber habe ich bisher nicht gefunden


----------

